
How Silk Road’s dirty cops got caught - compil3r
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/stealing-bitcoins-with-badges-how-silk-roads-dirty-cops-got-caught/
======
cloudjacker
"What is a federal prosecutor in San Francisco doing investigating anything
going on in Baltimore?" \- Shaun Bridges

"What is a Secret Service agent in Baltimore doing going all over the world
telling people you're the exclusive point of contact for the US government?"
\- Kathryn Haun

Sick burn, I would like to buy her a drink for that spot on check and balance.

